# How does the EMT career path work?



## ash (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting WEMT-certified through NOLS, which would include EMT-B certification. However, what would I do after that? Can I work with just EMT-B certification, or do I have to enroll in a program to get EMT-P? Do they have such programs where you work as you go along? I guess I'm just wondering what sort of investment I would be making in taking the class. Would it pay off right away, or would I have to invest more and get all the way to EMT-P before I would be able to support myself working as an EMT?


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 10, 2006)

If you take a course that meets the hours, curriculum requirements, and you pass the National Registry, then you're good to go. AFAIK the "W-EMT" isn't a nationally recognized designation.

As far as supporting yourself goes, it really really really depends on what part of the country you're in. It might depend on the costs of living, your personal situation, etc. You might finish up the EMT-B course and get a job and be ok. Generally you'll make more as a Paramedic, though. 

You're not getting into this for the money I hope.


----------



## monkeyfeet (Oct 10, 2006)

i'm not working as an emt (dont even know if i passed the natl reg yet) so i can't contribute much to the supporting-yourself discussion, but i just did my wemt/emt-b at SOLO and i hafta say it was really cool. more expensive than a normal emt-b class for sure, but a lot of fun. i took the class with the intent of ultimately working urban ems, so hopefully it turns out you can support yourself...


----------



## ash (Oct 11, 2006)

No, I'm not getting into this for the money. If I wanted a lot of money, I would have gotten a job out in California, programming, or gone to business school or something. But I do need to pay rent, and buy food, and stuff like that. I'm in Chicago, and from the Internet searching I did yesterday it doesn't seem like there's a huge market for EMT-Bs here.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 11, 2006)

What is a WEMT?

As has previously been stated, I glad to hear you're not getting into it for the money.  You're DEFINATELY not getting rich in this field.  Personally, and this is just my opinion, I'd get your EMT-B first, run for a while, and then if you're still enjoying what you are doing, then go for your EMT-P.


----------



## ash (Oct 11, 2006)

WEMT is a wilderness EMT. It's basically EMT-B plus a few extra bits about retreiving people from the middle of the woods instead of just driving them to a nice urban hospital. EMT-B is a subset of WEMT training.


----------



## SwissEMT (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey,

First, congrats on taking the NOLS program. I had looked into taking the WEMT program through them but simply couldn't swing it. I will be taking the bridge course sometime next year. Overall, the focus on long-term treatment (as limiting as a Basic License is) and austere medicine appealed a lot to me, as well as the window into SAR opening.

Overall, I'll make some comments regarding the EMT/EMS track.
There are three paths which people tend to take:

EMT/FF: Many out there decide to become Fire Fighter 1 certified after spending some time in volunteer EMS, some just get hooked to the job and EMS itself isn't the main focus anymore.

EMT-B/Other job: Let's face it, we make no money as Basics. 12-14 dollars an hour before taxes AT MOST is common. Many of us simply cannot afford the big expenses that we build up with life. As a result, many of us take on other jobs. We may do a shift or two a week while holding another job 3-4 dars of the week. It helps the wallet and we still get to do what we want. A big load of stress is relieved when EMS is no longer your sole source of income.

EMT-B/EMT-P/ABCDEFG: Those who after living through the frustrations of being an EMT-B, choose to go to Paramedic school. With protocols worth something finally being authorized, many enjoy the job much more. Yet the money still isn't very good, working the streets is tough on the body and burn out rate physically and mentally is too common of an occurance. The next step forward for some is to attend Nursing School/Flight Medic/Critical Care Paramedic. This is the hardest usually, many of these people already are trying to have a family, have to keep a steady income and still attend school.

Just as a note: 
"Wilderness EMT" holds no license or real certification that is recognized. WEMT school focuses on getting their students EMT-B certified and then elaborate on extrication, long term TP times. It's a great school to go through though, usually much more hands on and fun


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 11, 2006)

ash said:


> No, I'm not getting into this for the money. If I wanted a lot of money, I would have gotten a job out in California, programming, or gone to business school or something. But I do need to pay rent, and buy food, and stuff like that. I'm in Chicago, and from the Internet searching I did yesterday it doesn't seem like there's a huge market for EMT-Bs here.



I'm in the middle of the Silicon Valley and even though jobs pay more, the increase is eaten up by the ridiculous cost of living. My average 1 bedroom apartment is $1600/mo. 

All of our programming jobs are being sent to India or China these days anyway. :-(


----------



## SwissEMT (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, good news is EMS will never be outsourced.

"'Ello, my name is Dhave, ID number 2341820, I am the Paramedic. How may I help you today?"


----------



## ash (Oct 12, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> I'm in the middle of the Silicon Valley and even though jobs pay more, the increase is eaten up by the ridiculous cost of living. My average 1 bedroom apartment is $1600/mo.
> 
> All of our programming jobs are being sent to India or China these days anyway. :-(



Thanks for reminding me that the money winds up being pretty much the same no matter where you live.

I find it's mostly the entry-level code-monkey sorts of programming jobs that are being outsourced. If I somehow gained 2-3 years of job experience being a programmer, I could get a job as a programmer!


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 12, 2006)

ash said:


> Thanks for reminding me that the money winds up being pretty much the same no matter where you live.
> 
> I find it's mostly the entry-level code-monkey sorts of programming jobs that are being outsourced. If I somehow gained 2-3 years of job experience being a programmer, I could get a job as a programmer!



Oh yeah. I thought "Wheee! I'm making teh CASH!" and then I remembered "oh yeah... rent, food, gas prices, etc. Ugh!" 

At least I didn't fall into the ARM mortgage trap like others. People shelling out 70% of their take home for a mortgage payment are insane. 

Besides, I'd much rather be living out in the midwest. It's far too crowded here for my tastes.

Perhaps it depends on what language you're programming in. Objective C folks these days are having a great time.


----------



## Mark (Oct 12, 2006)

SwissEMT said:


> yeah, good news is EMS will never be outsourced.
> 
> "'Ello, my name is Dhave, ID number 2341820, I am the Paramedic. How may I help you today?"




That's just too funny!


----------

